# Prototype Stabilizer



## custom24 (Apr 25, 2010)

looks pretty cool to me !!! Good job


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you want to clean up the rods take acetone to the mfg. logo. Very nice BTW.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks - I will give the acetone a try.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I want one, or at least the metal parts.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Neo, I have CAD and/or PDF drawings for the parts if you want them. You could take a look at what I did and see if you can't improve on the design, I am sure there is lots of room for improvement.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*drawings*

ill take a set if you don't mind


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Greenstick said:


> Neo, I have CAD and/or PDF drawings for the parts if you want them. You could take a look at what I did and see if you can't improve on the design, I am sure there is lots of room for improvement.


All I have is a manual mill, not doing much more until I get off my cheap arse and get a lathe. I wish I woulda gotten a lathe first but at the time I was needing paintball gun parts milled and a few buddies and me all went in and got this for me since I'm the only one with a shop to put it in.


----------



## Romad816 (Jul 21, 2010)

looks pretty kick butt!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Drill out the center of the weight and add some rubber. I am sure you will still have plenty of weight to slide around.

Tap the front of the stab. Then make a aluminum 4" circle. Drill a mouning hole off center so you can cam a little weight to one side or another.


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks Nice


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can i get the design of those? so the length of the shafts determines length of the stabilizer?


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Mapes3 said:


> Can i get the design of those? so the length of the shafts determines length of the stabilizer?


That's correct, the length of the arrow shaft determines the length of the stabilizer. PM me and I can send your PDF or DWG files of my drawings so you can play with the design.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Greenstick said:


> That's correct, the length of the arrow shaft determines the length of the stabilizer. PM me and I can send your PDF or DWG files of my drawings so you can play with the design.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chad


thanks a lot man! i would like to make the parts in metal shop this year. i need a good stabilizer, but they all cost so much. how well does this baby work?


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

you didnt have to do any cnc onit did you?


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm working on making one similar i was going to tap the end so i could add weight if needed but like this slide weight thing better. also, i on mine i'm clamping the shafts in instead of applying glue this would allow u to change shaft length easier. thanks for sharing and i'll post pics of mine when it is done.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

thor94 said:


> you didnt have to do any cnc onit did you?


Nope, my shop is strictly manual only. My lathe was made in 1950 and I believe the mill is late 60's vintage. Both my machines are older than I am! :wink:


----------

